# Problema:FileSystem corrotto??

## soeca

Premetto sto cercando di installare gentoo sul mio eeepc 1000he....l'installazione è andata a buon fine(tranne la rete internet che non ne vuole proprio sapere di partire....proprio per questi motivi mi è stato dato l'ottimo consiglio di installare sotto un altro sistema operativo GNU/Linux)oggi però subito dopo aver finito di compilare Xorg da Ubuntu riavvio il PC per controllare lo stato del sistema e vedere se startx funzionava....scrivo quindi da terminale:

```

exit 

umount /mnt/gentoo/boot

umount /mnt/gentoo/proc

umount /mnt/gentoo/dev

umount /mnt/gentoo

reboot

```

 però quando riavvio in fase di caricamento mi dice:

```

Waiting for uevents to be processed ...

udev-work[15842]: error opening ATTR{/sys/class/sound/controlC0/../ueven}for writing: No such file or directory       [ok]

Mounting devpts at /dev/pts ...                                                                                                                               [ok]

Checking root filesystem ...

fsck.ext3:No such file or directory while tryng to open /dev/sda3

/dev/sda3:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really

contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else),then the superblock is corrupt, and you might

try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

       e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(                                                                                                                                [ !! ]

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue):

```

Quindi metto la password di root e mi compare

```
(none) # 
```

così provo a creare la directory(che sembra non avere +) /mnt/gentoo scrivendo 

```
 mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mkdir:cannot create directory '/mnt/gentoo': Read-only file system

```

se invece provo a montare la partizione /dev/sda3 mi dice:

```

mount: special device /dev/sda3 does not exist

```

però sembra che la partizione sia montata infatti se do per esempio

```
 nano -w /etc/make.conf 
```

 mi apre il file make.conf (senza farmelo modificare) che può essere successo???

Mi è stato suggerito di controllare cosa restituisse dentro ubuntu il comando 

```
fsck -n /dev/sda3
```

 questo di seguito è il risultato:

```
(chroot) ubuntu / # fsck -n /dev/sda3

fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2

e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)

Warning!  /dev/sda3 is mounted.

Warning: skipping journal recovery because doing a read-only filesystem check.

/dev/sda3: clean, 255052/9633792 files, 1415852/38527886 block
```

 ho capito che non c'entra niente la compilazione di xorg con questo problema però vi ho descritto esattamente tutto quello che ho fatto prima che quest'ultimo comparisse!!

----------

## cloc3

immagino che, se torni su ubuntu, la partizione sda3 apparirà accessibile senza problemi.

come ti si diceva, credibilmente il problema risiede in qualche definizione scorretta di /etc/fstab o in qualche problema della linea di boot.

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> credibilmente il problema risiede in qualche definizione scorretta di /etc/fstab o in qualche problema della linea di boot.

 

L?avevo scritto anche nell' altro topic ma se si ignorano i messaggi è ancora più difficile risolvere i problemi  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> immagino che, se torni su ubuntu, la partizione sda3 apparirà accessibile senza problemi.
> 
> come ti si diceva, credibilmente il problema risiede in qualche definizione scorretta di /etc/fstab o in qualche problema della linea di boot.

 

o nella configurazione del kernel? (anche se sono abbastanza della tua opinione)

imho consiglio di accedere alla macchina tramite livecd e postare:

/boot/grub/grub.conf

/etc/fstab

fdisk -l

----------

## soeca

@ago88: leggi bene il topic che hai linkato perchè se avessi ignorato il tuo post di certo non avrei messo il mio fstab!!  :Laughing: 

questo è il /boot/grub/grub.conf

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x600-32@60

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

# vim:ft=conf:

```

questo è il mio fstab:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

e questo è il risultato di fdisk -l

```

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00028230

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           9       72261   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              10         271     2104515   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             272       19457   154111545   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdc: 1030 MB, 1030750208 bytes

16 heads, 32 sectors/track, 3932 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 512 * 512 = 262144 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x58827094

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1   *           1        3932     1006576    b  W95 FAT32

```

----------

## Peach

non mi sembrano ci siano problemi di sorta qui.

Ora volevo chiederti, hai mica modo di avviare la macchina e loggarti nella console di emergenza e dare l'ultimo comando?

potrebbe essere interessante vedere se riconosce i dispositivi cosi' come il livecd li vede.

PS: non ricordo, come avevi configurato il kernel?

----------

## soeca

del kernel se n'è occupato genkernel con il comando 

```
 genkernel all
```

 mi sono loggato dentro gentoo e se digito 

```
 fdisk -l 
```

 non succede niente...nel senso che non stampa nulla!!Che può voler dire??

----------

## ago

capita a volte che (a secondo del driver che usi) hai una nomenclatura hdX e sdX..prova un po a cambiare

----------

## soeca

ehm........ho provato a cambiare sda3 con hda3 sia in fstab che in grub.conf ma niente(addirittura in grub.conf se cambio sda3 con hda3 si blocca moltro prima il caricamento!!!)!!ho provato anche hda2,hda1 ecc....ma niente!!inoltre se mi loggo su gentoo e scrivo 

```
/dev/
```

 e provo a premere il tasto TAB per controllare quello che si trova all'interno di /dev non esiste ne una cartella sda ne hda!!!per questo quando provo a montare /dev/sda3 mi dice che non esiste!!Devo cominciare a preoccuparmi  :Crying or Very sad:  ?????

----------

## Peach

 *soeca wrote:*   

> ehm........ho provato a cambiare sda3 con hda3 sia in fstab che in grub.conf ma niente(addirittura in grub.conf se cambio sda3 con hda3 si blocca moltro prima il caricamento!!!)!!ho provato anche hda2,hda1 ecc....ma niente!!inoltre se mi loggo su gentoo e scrivo 
> 
> ```
> /dev/
> ```
> ...

 

come suggerisce -mi pare- la guida, la cosa migliore se usi genkernel e' di usare la configurazione del kernel del livecd.

----------

## soeca

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *soeca wrote:*   ehm........ho provato a cambiare sda3 con hda3 sia in fstab che in grub.conf ma niente(addirittura in grub.conf se cambio sda3 con hda3 si blocca moltro prima il caricamento!!!)!!ho provato anche hda2,hda1 ecc....ma niente!!inoltre se mi loggo su gentoo e scrivo 
> 
> ```
> /dev/
> ```
> ...

  e......quindi??Non ho capito che dovrei fare!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

 *soeca wrote:*   

>  e......quindi??Non ho capito che dovrei fare!! 

 

leggere attentamente la sezione della guida relativa alla configurazione del kernel con genkernel

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap4

----------

## Meconiotronic

Secondo me ti mancano proprio i driver ext3 dal kernel ricordo di aver avuto anche io un problema molto simile semplicemente avevo dimenticato di inserirli nel kernel però io l'ho compilato a mano e senza genkernel

----------

## soeca

Scusate se rispondo solo ora comunque ho ricompilato il kernel seguendo tutti i passi della guida ma niente da fare!!!!Per quanto riguarda la compilazione a mano del kernel perchè mi dovrebbero mancare i driver ext3 ???fino a ieri funzionava tutto tranne internet...poi ho emerso xorg e da allora al successivo riavvio non ha funzionato più...so che non c'entra xorg però magari è successo qualche cosa durante la compillazione....non lo so...so solamente che stamattina ho riavviato il pc e gentoo non funziona più e xorg è l'ultima cosa che ho compilato!!ora comunque controllo il kernel...non si sa mai!!

----------

## cloc3

tieni la calma, limitando il numero dei punti esclamativi.

ai primi tentativi capita di incartarsi su piccolezze, e dare ad esse dimensioni irreali.

mi pare che tu non abbia ancora nè confermato nè smentito la supposizione che ho fatto sopra, che mi sembra elemento utile per inquadrare il problema.

----------

## soeca

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> tieni la calma, limitando il numero dei punti esclamativi.
> 
> ai primi tentativi capita di incartarsi su piccolezze, e dare ad esse dimensioni irreali.
> 
> mi pare che tu non abbia ancora nè confermato nè smentito la supposizione che ho fatto sopra, che mi sembra elemento utile per inquadrare il problema.

 

Scusatemi!Comunque riguardi la tua supposizione intendi:

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Immagino che, se torni su ubuntu, la partizione sda3 apparirà accessibile senza problemi. 
> 
> come ti si diceva, credibilmente il problema risiede in qualche definizione scorretta di /etc/fstab o in qualche problema della linea di boot.

  questo?perchè se intendi questo la risposta è si su ubuntu(come sulla live di gentoo) posso fare tutte le modifiche che voglio senza alcun problema!

EDIT ho controllato il kernel e il supporto per ext3 è già abilitato!!

----------

## bandreabis

My 2 cents:

io uso ancora i driver P-ATA nel kernel, e quindi il mio HD è /dev/hda e non /dev/sda.

Può essere quello il motivo?

----------

## Peach

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> My 2 cents:
> 
> io uso ancora i driver P-ATA nel kernel, e quindi il mio HD è /dev/hda e non /dev/sda.
> 
> Può essere quello il motivo?

 

da quello che ha riportato no, il problema e' che non riesco a vedere nessun motivo logico per cui il kernel (aka il gestore dei dev) si sia dovuto imputtanare dopo un emerge. Mai visto e mai successo. Il problema sembra proprio essere quello a cui bene o male tutti puntiamo: il device non esiste quando avvia sotto gentoo, secondariamente (almeno da quello che riporta in fase di avvio) cerca per un file system ext2 (ma non so se sia una discriminante).

Non ricordo una cosa: cosa succede se si prova a modifcare grub.conf in modo da far caricare il kernel senza l'opzione "real_root"? so che e' una cosa specifica di genkernel ma non ricordo se e' fondamentale.

----------

## soeca

Allora ragazzi ho cancellato dal grub.conf l'opzione real_root=/dev/sda3 ma all'avvio mi dice:

```

>>Determining root device...

!!  Could not find the root block device in .

    Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip...

root block device()::

```

se inserisco q per provare a passare avanti mi dice:

```

!! Could not mount specified ROOT, try again

...

```

quei puntini di sospensione che ho inserito indicano che poi ripete lo stesso messaggio scritto sopra!

----------

## soeca

Ragazzi sinceramente mi sono un pò rotto!Formattando e ripartendo da zero penso che si impiega meno tempo di quanto ne sta passando ora a cercare di capire il perchè il filesystem sembra corrotto!!

----------

## xdarma

 *soeca wrote:*   

> Ragazzi sinceramente mi sono un pò rotto!

 

Questione di punti di vista.

 *soeca wrote:*   

> Formattando e ripartendo da zero penso che si impiega meno tempo di quanto ne sta passando ora a cercare di capire il perchè il filesystem sembra corrotto!!

 

Il filesystem non è corrotto, un problema è sicuramente PEBKAC, per il computer: prima di formattare potresti fare le seguenti operazioni?

- avvia con una live

- monta la futura partizione root da qualche parte tipo /mnt/gentoo

- posta il risultato di "ls -aFl /mnt/gentoo/dev"

Non ti sto aiutando, voglio solo verificare se c'ho imbroccato.

Grazie.

----------

## cloc3

 *soeca wrote:*   

> Ragazzi sinceramente mi sono un pò rotto!Formattando e ripartendo da zero penso che si impiega meno tempo di quanto ne sta passando ora a cercare di capire il perchè il filesystem sembra corrotto!!

 

ti capisco, ma il filesystem sembra corrotto, ma non lo è.

dunque è una questione di kernel.

ricompilando e ripetendo lo stesso errore non se ne esce.

bisogna capire a cosa corrisponda quel file che la tua nuova gentoo determina come sda3 (ma sei sicuro che esista davvero)?

quei comandi che hai postato qui sono dati dalla ubuntu o dal sitema nuovo?

----------

## soeca

ehm......troppo tardi ho cancellato tutto e sto reinstallando da zero!!....però in pochissimo tempo(rispetto alla volta precedente) già sono arrivato all'estrazione dello snapshot di portage!!  :Very Happy:   dai vi terrò aggiornati di tutti i problemi che mi dovessero capitare(ovviamente speriamo non ne capitino + problemi tipo questo ma comunque se dovesse succedere prima controllerò se sono già stati discussi sul forum!)

----------

## euge

Stesso problema anche io.Mi è capitato per due volte.

Installo Gentoo e compilo il kernel con Genkernel.Finisco, riavvio e tutto funziona.Installo l'ambiente grafico xorg ed al riavvio si blocca con il messaggio

Checking root filesystem ...

fsck.ext3:No such file or directory while tryng to open /dev/sda3

/dev/sda3:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really

contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else),then the superblock is corrupt, and you might

try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

       e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

Filesystem couldn't be fixed  :Sad:                                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue): 

Non riesco a capire.Se non ricordo male nella prima installazione che ho fatto qualche giorno fà dove non avevo usato Genkernel non avevo avuto problemi.

Buon Ferragosto a tutti

----------

